# OPC Buch



## Pikador (30 April 2010)

Hallo,

kennt Jemand dieses Buch: "OPC: Von Data Access bis Unified Architecture" von J.Lange und F. Iwanitz? Lohnt sich der Kauf? Suche Infos zu Programmierung von OPC Clients.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 April 2010)

Also ich habe das andere Buch "OPC: Grundlagen, Implementierung und Anwendung" von den gleichen Autoren. Da auch auf dem von dir genannten Buch ein "Softing" Aufdruck ist, wäre ich vorsichtig für das Buch viel Geld aufzugeben.

Bei meinem Buch besteht die Hälfte aus Werbung zu OPC Produkten oder sinnfreien Anwendungsbeispielen.
Der eigentliche OPC-Teil ist ziemlich zusammenhanglos geschrieben, und auf der mitgelieferten CD sind quasi nur Werbeprodukte.
Um erstmal einen groben Überblick über OPC zu bekommen ist es nicht verkehrt, zum Programmieren eines eigenen OPC-Clients oder Servers ist es aber zu dürftig.
Vielleicht ist das bei dem neuen Buch anders, von der Seitenanzahl hat das schonmal mehr.

Vom Layout gehören die Bücher aus dem Hüthig Verlag sicher auch nicht zum Besten, aber wenn wenigstens der Inhalt stimmt kann man das verschmerzen.

Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit vor dem Kauf einen Blick in das Buch zu werfen.


----------



## Question_mark (30 April 2010)

*Sche..s Konzerne, Buchkultur plattgemacht*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe das andere Buch "OPC: Grundlagen, Implementierung und Anwendung" von den gleichen Autoren. Da auch auf dem von dir genannten Buch ein "Softing" Aufdruck ist, wäre ich vorsichtig für das Buch viel Geld aufzugeben.



Ja, das kenne ich auch.  Ich habe dieses seinerzeit anno 2005 aufgelegte Buch in der Buchhandlung Gonski (diese ausgezeichnete Buchhandlung gibt es heute leider nicht mehr und ist von einem renommierten Buchhändler zu einer beschi...nen Thalia Buchhandlung verkommen) in Köln gefunden und mal überflogen. Einfach grauenhaft und der gedruckte Beweis, das man trotz reichlich vorhandenem Fachwisssen nicht die Fähigkeit hat, dies den Lesern auch in didaktischer Form im Buch rüberzubringen. Einfach grauenhaft, ich hab das Buch ganz schnell wieder  zurück in das Regal gestellt.

In diesem Jahr ist eine Neuauflage erschienen, aber die habe ich noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt und will mir deshalb kein Urteil erlauben.

Oder versuche mal das hier :

http://www.buch.de/buch/15508/559_opc_unified_architecture.html

Aber auch dazu kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, ich habe es noch leider nicht selbst durchgestöbert. Und ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich kaufe mir nur dann ein (nicht gerade billiges) Fachbuch, wenn ich nicht vorher Gelegenheit habe, darin zumindest kurz rumzublättern und mir dadurch einen Überblick über dessen Inhalt zu verschaffen.
Zumindest kann ich nach ein paar Minuten rumblättern beurteilen, ob sich der Kauf lohnt. Leider haben die großen Marktbeherrscher und Monopolisten wie Thalia oder Mayersche alle guten Fachbuchhandlungen plattgemacht, das Anbebot an Fachbüchern ist dann aus Profitgründen von einer ganzen Etage zu einem popeligen Regal geschrumpft. Da gibt es nur noch zB. den Stern Verlag in Düsseldorf oder Buchhandlungen an den technischen Universitäten, wo ich mich dann manchmal gerne nach neuen Fachbüchern umsehe.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Mai 2010)

Einfach auch mal bei amazon schauen, was andere über das Buch schreiben.


----------



## Dr. OPC (2 Mai 2010)

Das "Rote" Buch ist eher was für den Einsteiger und behandelt auch die "klassische" OPC Technik. Es ist wie auch der Vorgänger (auch rot) von Mitarbeitern der Softing AG geschrieben, entsprechent sind die Beispiele auch "auf die Produkte von Softing optimiert" um das mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Das "Grüne" Buch behandelt im Wesentlichen die Unified Architecture Technologie. Die Autoren haben auch die OPC Spezifikationen maßgeblich mitgeschrieben. Es hat damit einen theoretischen Anspruch und erklärt auch "warum" verschiedene Dinge "wie" spezifiziert wurden und was man sich dabei gedacht hat. Es liest sich deutlich besser als die Spezifikation selbst und gibt Hintergrundinformation

Aber wie schon richtig gesagt wurde, am Ende des Tages kann ich auch nur empfehlen selber erstmal etwas reinblättern, um zu schaun ob es das richtige ist für den Leser und für den Anwendungsfall den er im Kopf hat. 

Wenn Du einen Client selber programmieren willst, dann ist die erste Fragen DA oder UA. Verwendest Du eine kommerzielle Bibliothek oder macht du alles selber? Brauchst du den theoretischen Hintergrund oder willst du Praxisbeispiele und schnell zum Ziel?


----------



## Pikador (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

Danke für die Antworten!

Die Geschichte mit Thalia und Co. kann ich leider Bestätigen. Stern Verlag hat auch etwas nachgelassen. Ich werde wohl das Buch bei Amazon bestellen und rein stöbern. Ich kann das Buch immer noch zurückschicken. Bei Amazon funktioniert es gut.

Ich möchte einen Client zu Fuß schreiben. Nicht weil ich es muss, sondern weil ich wissen möchte wie das funktioniert. In der Firma nutzen wir INAT OPC Server und Indas Leitsystem  oder besser gesagt Datenerfassungssystem. 
Kurze Einführung und Programmierbeispiele(am besten in C#) wären nicht schlecht. 
Was ist mit den SDK's von OPC fundation? Kann oder muss man sie nutzen?

Viele Grüße


----------

